# Zdravlje > Sve o pelenama i korištenju istih >  lineri

## Švedica

gdje  mogu nabaviti linere za platnene pelene?
naime na babyshopu ih trenutačno nema a nama je hitno!
tnx!

----------


## ninaXY

Ja sam nedavno uzela od Pahuljice tots bots uloške sa i bez flisa, odlično upijaju.

----------


## vještičica

Švedica, ja ne kupujem on-line, al' sam ti našla svilene lajnere ovdje i ovdje
Je li mala guza bolje? Pusa  :Kiss:

----------


## ninaXY

nisam skužila da se radi o svilenim linerima   :Embarassed:

----------


## Švedica

tnx! evo nabavila ih!  :D  nadam se da će pomoć. naša guza i dalje se crveni unatoč kortikosteroidnoj kremi koju koristimo sad 3 dana i kremi za gljivice...kad bi trebalo doći do poboljšanja?

dajte mi recite dal te linere perem na 60 ili :? 
jel se smiju peglati :? 

totalna sam zbunjola - jel njih stavljam na uložak od pelena ili bez uloška :?

----------


## mamabanana

lineri se peru jednako kao i platnene, a stavljas ih tako da su u direktnom kontaktu s guzom  :Smile:

----------


## @n@

Ima ovdje organic linera, biorazgradivih: http://www.buyorganics.co.uk/organic/Ultra_Biodegradable_Liners(474).aspx

Je li netko možda pokušao s njima?

----------

